# :)



## MLKerrick (Mar 21, 2011)

Hi! My name's Morgan, and I'm from Pennsylvania, USA. It's been my dream to be a writer since I was five years old. I'm glad I've found a forum that I can trust enough to post my work.  Thanks for having me, and good luck to all the writers out there!


----------



## Gumby (Mar 21, 2011)

Hi Morgan, so glad you've decided to give us a try.


----------



## TheFuhrer02 (Mar 22, 2011)

Hello there, Morgan! Welcome to the site!


----------



## Nickie (Mar 22, 2011)

Welcome to the forums Morgan, and hopefully your dream comes true.


Nickie


----------

